

(How to Write a (Lisp) Interpreter (in Python)) - jonp
http://www.norvig.com/lispy.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1745322> <\- Previous submission of this
item

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1746916> <\- Follow-up : "(How to Write a
((Better) Lisp) Interpreter (in Python))"

Some discussion on each.

